# B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglerschutz



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Baden-Württemberg: 
Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben in Schulen für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglerschutz​*
*Wenn Verbände von Jägern Anglern, Fischern etc. in Schulen gehen, finde ich das grundsätzlich klasse. Wenn, wie in Baden-Württemberg, mit dem Geld der Mitglieder Kalender verbreitet werden, welche nicht darstellen wie toll Angeln und Angler (oder Jagd und Jäger) sind, sondern dass man Gewässer schützen soll (Angelverbote?), dann wirds für mich als Angler komisch. 
Ein Kommentar*

Quelle:
*Kalender zeigt Welt des Wassers*
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...ers.a9e36564-2226-41d2-b781-d5b27b5e76ca.html

*"Wilde Welten 2018 – Tierwelten in Baden-Württemberg"*



> _Im Rahmen der pädagogischen Zusammenarbeit mit der Iselin-Grundschule und der Gemeinschaftsschule Kleiner Heuberg hat der Angelsportverein Mittleres Stunzachtal Heiligenzimmern diesen mehrere Exemplare des Kalenders "Wilde Welten 2018" überreicht.
> .....
> *Dieser Kalender wird gemeinsam vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und dem Landesjagdverband Baden-Württemberg herausgebrach*t und kann unter anderem über die örtlichen Fischereivereine kostenlos bezogen werden._





> _*Ziel der Kalender ist es, die Schulklassen über die Umwelt unter und über Wasser zu informieren und ihnen die Schutzwürdigkeit dieser näher zu bringen.*_



-------------------------------------------------------------​Kommentar

*Baden-Württemberg -  Anglerfeindlichstes Bundesland*​Da wird man in Baden-Württemberg die zweite Legislatur GRÜN regiert, zuerst mit Rot, jetzt mit Schwarz.

Da scheinen die Verbände der Jäger und Fischerei schon aufgegeben zu haben, etwas aktiv für ihre sie bezahlende Klientel zu tun - siehe Beispiele wie das Versagen des LFVBW  beim Kampf gegen Nachtangelverbot und ähnliches, über was wir schon breit berichtet haben. 

Und zum Beispiel statt dessen Angeln oder Jagen aktiv in den Schulen in den Vordergrund zu stellen, mit den Kindern aktiv angeln zu gehen und da Angebote zu machen in den Schulen, Kalender mit Angelmethoden zu verteilen und Angelmöglichkeiten für Kinder. 

*Verbände für Gewässer- statt für Anglerschutz?*​Nein, man nimmt statt dessen quasi noch der anglerfeindlichen GRÜN-Schwarzen Regierung (CDU steht für Beibehaltung Nachtangelverbot, GRÜNE eh im Kern anglerfeindlich!) und den als von den GRÜNEN als Staatssekretären ins Amt gehievten NABU-Leuten (Dr. Baumann, Ex-NABU-GF, jetzt Staatssekretär Umweltministerium) die Arbeit ab und stellt die Schutzwürdigkeit der Gewässer heraus, statt der Schutzwürdigkeit von Jagd und Angeln!

Und das in Zeiten, in denen Angler sowieso immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen bekommen, weil fast schon jedes Gewässer irgendeinen Schutzstatus hat.

Warum  zum Teufel, arbeiten da Jagd- und Fischereiverband ausgerechnet noch anglerfeindlicher Regierung und Schützern zu?

*Vogelnistkastenbau statt Angeln?*​Gerade Baden-Württemberg als eines der eh schon anglerfeindlichsten Bundesländer bräuchte Verbände, die sich nicht als erstes für Schutz VOR Anglern und mehr Regeln und Einschränkungen an "schutzwürdigen" Gewässern einsetzen, sondern FÜR Angler und Angeln und WENIGER Verbote  und Einschränkungen!!!

Dass der Vorsitzende des angesprochenen *Angelvereines* es noch als tolle Leistung im Artikel präsentiert, dass man Schülern die *"Herstellung von Vogelnistkästen"* gezeigt habe, lässt für mich schon die Frage aufkommen, ob der nicht besser in den NABU wechselt?
Wenn er anscheinend Vogelhilfe für einen Angelverein als für den wichtigeren Punkt als Angeln und Angler hält, um damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen??

Wie wäre es "angelvereinstypisch" mit Posenbasteln, Knoten lernen, Kinder mit zum Angeln nehmen?

Statt Vogelnistkästen bauen??

Nur so mal als Vorschlag......


*Der Vergleich mit einem Fussballverein/verband*​Um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine, stellt euch euren Fussballverein vor Ort vor!!

Der stolz verkündigt, einen Kalender in die Schulen gebracht zu haben!

Bezahlt und erstellt von seinem Verband, am Ende finanziert durch Beiträge der Vereinsmitglieder.

*In dem aber NICHT die vielen Vorteile des aktiven Fussballspielens* (Sport, Bewegung, soziale Kompetenz/Team etc.)* hervorgehoben werden*. 

Sondern, weil man ja Spielstätte und Fussballplatz als Grundlage zum kicken braucht, *wird ein Kalender über die Schutzwürdigkeit von Fussballplätzen in die Schulen getragen.*

Wie wichtig es ist, die Fussballplätze nicht über Gebühr zu belasten, Schutzzonen zur Rasenerholung einzurichten und nur noch nicht platzschädigende Stollen sowie rein nachhaltige Rasenpflege zu benutzen (auch wichtig in Zeiten des Klimawandels und für Regenwürmer aufm Platz), und zu starke Benutzung durch kickende Kinder zu vermeiden.

*Die einfache Frage*​Ist es jetzt wirklich schon soweit, dass man meint, nicht mehr offensiv für das aktive Angeln und Angler eintreten zu können?
Sondern nun tatsächlich nur noch Werbung für den Schutz von Gewässern in Schulen machen will?

Um den Kids klar zu machen, wenn NABU-Spendensammler und PETA-Angelverbieter kommen, dass die ja im Kern recht haben - man hat ja in der Schule VON Jägern und Anglern selber gelernt, dass Gewässer zu schützen sind?

Warum steht nicht einfach Schutz des aktiven Angelns und der aktiven Angler an erster Stelle?

Und warum bezahlen die Angelvereine solche Verbände, die am Ende so ja mit dafür sorgen, dass sie immer mehr Schwierigkeiten an ihren Gewässer bekommen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*

Gerade als Sprachnachricht von einem Leser zum Artikel bekommen, da musste ich sogar grinsen, obwohls eigentlich bitter ist:
"Ich warte nur darauf, bis die ersten Angelvereine Kormoranbruthilfen bauen, mit Anweisung vom NABU"..


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*

Hallo,

ich hab mir die Kalenderblätter mal angesehen.

Recht viel Hinweise, was Angler so für Fischhege und Gewässerpflege leisten, hab ich nicht gefunden.

Nur bei der Jagst stand, dass nach dem Unfall Fische nachbesetzt wurden.

Ob Kommentare "wie das Hechtmaul ist eine beliebte Trophäe" ne positive Auswirkungen schaffen sollen, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.

Als Imagekampagne für Angler erscheint mir das jedenfalls nicht besonders geeignet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*

DAS IST ES JA!!!!!

Diese Verbände sind die Sargnägel für Angler und Angeln!!!

Wenn der LFVBW gleich in den NABU eintreten oder alle zu PETA wechseln würden, würde sich nix ändern für Angler, weils schlechter eh nicht mehr geht mit diesem LFVBW - denkt mal drüber nach!! 

Es ist ne Katastrophe!!


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. August 2018)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*

Der LFVBW zeigt wieder seine beste Seite.
Einladung zum Verbandskönigsfischen 2018.
Das sind unter anderem die Regeln für Fischen.
Zitat Ausschreibung 

*"Mindestmaße und Fangbeschränkungen*: Neben den  gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sind die Fangbeschränkungen, Mindestmaße und  Schonzeiten laut Erlaubnisschein zu beachten. Fische, die unter  Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und  Maß gefangen worden sind, dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.
*Behandlung des Fanges*: Die gefangenen Fische sind  ordnungsgemäß zu behandeln, sofort zu betäuben und durch sichtbaren  Herzstich zu töten. Sie sind in geeigneten Behältnissen kühl bis zur  Versorgung zu verwahren. Der Fang ist Eigentum des Fängers. Die  ordnungsgemäße Verwertung des Fangs durch den Angler ist zu  gewährleisten (zum menschlichen Verzehr)."


Wer so einen Müll verfasst sollte niemals für Angler sprechen dürfen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2018)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die  ordnungsgemäße Verwertung des Fangs durch den Angler ist zu  gewährleisten (zum menschlichen Verzehr).


 Also nicht mal als KöFi für den Hecht
oder Mahlzeit für die Katz.


Sie mögen an den Viechern ersticken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. August 2018)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wer so einen Müll verfasst sollte niemals für Angler sprechen dürfen.



Da reden wir doch seit Jahren von :g.

Wieder mal ein Beispiel, dass die nichts - absolut gar nichts - merken! Anglerfeindliche Verbände halt...


----------



## Deep Down (16. August 2018)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*

So eine Veranstaltung sollte man boykotieren!


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: B-W: Fischerei- wie Jagdverband werben für Natur-, statt für Jäger- und Anglersch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So eine Veranstaltung sollte man boykotieren!




Scheinen viele Angler aus B.W. so zu denken. Letztes Jahr waren es  laut Website  nur ca. 60 Teilnehmer, darunter 1/3 Jugendliche.

In Bayern wären solche Bedingungen übrigens auch normal. Damit wollen sich die Veranstalter rechtlich gegen die obligatorischen Anzeigen absichern.

Ein Landesverband sollte m.E. mehr Energie für erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit investieren. Da sind mir aus B.W. keine großen Erfolge bekannt.


----------

